# Que C.I. puede sustituir al C.I. LM358 ?



## Fomperosa (Nov 29, 2008)

Hola..
Buen Dia...
alguien sabe cual o cuales C.I. puede sustituir al  C.I. LM358
=S..  
gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 29, 2008)

Creo que el 741 anda...

Una opcion para encontrar "equivalentes" es ir al livewire, poner el bichito que uno quiere, y ver que modelos ofrece... de ahi uno va a las hojas de datos de cada uno de los que vio y se fija cual le anda para la aplicación que uno quiere realizar.

No será una gran filosofia, pero si no hay por donde arrancar, algo es algo!

Saludos.


----------



## Jeisson987 (Nov 30, 2008)

yo utilizo el lf353 que tambien es un AO dual


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2008)

Depende de para que lo uses en el circuito. El LM358 es un A.O. diseñado para trabajar principalmente con alimentacion de simple polaridad. Si en el circuito donde está colocado explotan esa característica vas a tener que cambiar y/o agregar algunas cosas para que puedas reemplazarlo por otro A.O.

Podés probar con el LM324 que es lo mismo pero cuádruple en lugar de doble como el LM358, pero si es un reemplazo en una plaqueta ya armada....es mas difícil.

De todas formas, buscalo por que es un A.O. EXTREMADAMENTE común en el comercio....

Saludos!


----------

